# Cinematic Studio Strings MIDI CC learn function/ host automation drag and drop



## Hisham (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if there is a way to learn midi cc parameters like velocity xfade, vibrato xfade, I know you cann assign them manually but was wondering if there is a way to do it with either midi learn of drag host automation to the parameter.

Many thanks


----------



## Henk (Nov 18, 2020)




----------

